# Eure ersten Erfahrungen zum Schurken / Dieb



## Bravelord (2. Mai 2007)

Wie sind eure ersten Eindrücke zum Dieb in Lotro ? 

Also ich bin jetzt bei lvl 12 und finde ihn wirklich nice..
später werde ich mal ausführlicher berichten .. 
nun seid ihr dran 

mfg


----------



## slavlee (4. Juni 2007)

ich hab auch ein schurken twink auf level 25, jedoch werde ich ihm im endgame wohl zum main befördern. er gefällt mir sehr gut, da er viel schaden macht und ich sowieso ein dd in lotro spielen wollte. darüber hinaus ist er auch sehr gruppendienlich und eigentlich ein muss in jeder grp, aufgrund seiner debuffs und grp-combo.


----------



## Melfasa (4. Juni 2007)

ist er mit dem schurken von wow zu vergleichen?

überleg mir nämlich auch lotro zu kaufen, und wow schurken sin urgeil


----------



## slavlee (5. Juni 2007)

Melfasa schrieb:


> ist er mit dem schurken von wow zu vergleichen?
> 
> überleg mir nämlich auch lotro zu kaufen, und wow schurken sin urgeil



ein paar talente sind die gleichen, aber sie sind an vielen ecken verschieden. zum beispiel muss der schurke in hdro keine combopunkte sammeln, sondern arbeitet eher mit tricks. das bedeutet das er gewisse fähigkeiten, wie ein stun, nur dann ausführen kann, wenn ein trick auf dem gegner wirkt. ein trick ist ein debuff, der den gegner schwächt. schurken in hdro können auch im kampf sappen (rätsel heisst das hier) und das sogar aus entfernung. 
ich kann dir meine kleine hdro microsite empfehlen, da habe ich für einsteiger eine kleine klassenkunde geschrieben.


----------



## Melfasa (6. Juni 2007)

kuhl thx, na dann stürz ich mich auf hdro, wiedermal als schurke


----------



## Shaisan (25. Dezember 2007)

so habe vor ca. 2 wochen mit dhdro angefangen und habe mich sofort auf den schurken gestürzt, muss sagen das mich da das Video einfach am meisten zuangesprochen hat und auch schon das intro des spiels war einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin nun auf lvl 30 und der schurke macht echt spass, und wie ich festgestellt habe kommt man als schurke in einer gruppe richtig gut zur geltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht schon spass wenn man gegner betäubt oder die gefährtenmannöver auslöst!


----------



## MC.M.SI (26. Dezember 2007)

Der Schurke ist einfach einfach...Einzigartig!

Es wird einem nie langweilig,Man wird immer gebraucht,Macht ziemlich guten Schaden und kommt aus vielen Kniffligen Situationen raus! Also der Schurke ist einfach das was ich gesucht habe =D

Das Stehlen hat bei mir irgendwie noch nie gefunzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was solls^^

Es macht einfach Spaß aus dem Nix zu kommen und in wenigen Sekunden den Gegner umzuhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devonon (2. Januar 2008)

Schurken mögen es nmicht wenn sie dieb genannt werden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athanasios12 (5. Januar 2008)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wie schleiche ich als Schurke?
Mein Char läuft immer nur


----------



## Fuxfell (5. Januar 2008)

Fertigkeit beim Schurkenausbilder kaufen, in die Leiste ziehen und dann ausserhalb des Kampfes aktivieren.


----------



## Serran (10. Februar 2008)

Sind Schurken DD´s?

Können sie Mit Waffenmeisten und Huntern mithalten?


----------



## Fuxfell (10. Februar 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Sind Schurken DD´s?
> 
> Können sie Mit Waffenmeisten und Huntern mithalten?



Wenn es dir nur um dmg geht : nein.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. März 2008)

schurken sind debuffer

mein main ist ein wächter und ich hab meinen schurken jetzt auf lvl 15 und ich bin schwer begeistert xD
die klasse hat style, die klassenquest war genial von der atmosphäre her und die skills sind sehr gut (wenn auch im moment noch recht "unüberschaubar" für mich als schurkenanfänger)

schurke is sicher schwerer zu spielen wie manche andere klassen
inwiefern die klasse wirklich solotauglich ist, werde ich merken wenn es mich in den alten wald verschlägt xD

freu mich auf lvl 20, dann gibts schicke rp schurken klamotten xD

salut


----------



## Windelpupser (25. April 2008)

Habe einen Hauptmann lvl 50 ! Also supporter und kleiner Tank xD

Mein Schurke ist jetzt level 20, und mir macht er viel Spaß ! Mehr Spaß als jede andere Klasse.

tschau


----------



## HornyHerbert (29. April 2008)

muss mich meinem vorredner anschließen..

hab auch letztens nen roque angefangen..is jetzt 26! spaß ohne ende!!


----------



## Eliara Larethian (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hab neben meiner lvl 50 Kundi und lvl 50 Hauptfrau auch nen Schurken als neuen Twink erstellt... 

Muss sagen, ich finde den Schurken auch sehr spannend. Hätte ich nie gedacht... Vollends verblüfft war ich, als ich mit lvl 11 mal 122 Schaden gemacht habe... Zielen ftw ^^

Dann kann der Schurke sehr früh rätseln, Kombos auslösen, hat die Möglichkeit Ausweichen zu erhöhen, kann durch Tricks verlangsamen, kann den Trick aufheben und dadurch Moral zurückgewinnen... Also da hat man schon sehr viele Möglichkeiten ^^ Mit der Kundi wars zu Beginn bei weitem nicht so leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich der Schurke auf den höheren Levels spielen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulunki (20. Juni 2008)

Jep mir gehts da ähnlich, hab auch in letzer Zeit nen Schurken gespielt und der macht echt ziemlich viel spass.

Ich hab mir auch bei keiner anderen klasse vorstellen können mit 6x der gleichen klasse in Instanzen zu gehen aber mit dem Schurken ist das mal ein gróßer Wunsch, 6 Schurken durch Uru das macht sicher richtig spass

Gruß


----------



## Alexmaus (3. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele eine Hobbit-Schurkin lvl 50 und finde sie einfach nur genial..... mit eine der abwechslungsreichsten Klassen im Spiel... 

.... es gibt so viele Quests/Mobs die man als Schurke komplett solo oder auch in einer Schurkengruppe gut machen kann. Dadurch hat man auch immer neue Herausforderungen, z.B.

- den EM-Yeti in Sarnur alleine bzw. einfach sonstige 20K EM Mobs
- den Splitter-Elite Troll in Sarnur alleine
- Buch 11 die Trollhöhlen in TalBruinen alleine
- zwei Schurken die Fornost komplett durchmachen ( haben für unsere HM immer die Barghest-Pfoten geholt ).
- und und und

Also die meisten Mobgruppen schaffe ich mit der Schurkin um einiges entspannter als mit meinem 50er Waffi.....

- man kann die Gruppe gut unterstützen
- man sollte sich gut mit den Combos auskennen und diese auch zuteilen (wer drückt was)
- man hat in jeder Situation irgendwas, mit dem man der Gruppe helfen kann ( rätseln, Staub in die Augen, Trick-Stun, usw.)
- man muß immer wissen, wann es Sinn macht eine Combo auszulösen und wann nicht.... 
- die neue Haltung ( Übermut ) ist prima für die Instanzen, da kann auch der Schurke einem Mob permanent Rätsel erzählen

Also wer gerne eine anspruchsvolle und vielseitige Klasse spielen möchte, ist beim Schurken sehr gut aufgehoben....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (29. November 2008)

hab ne frage. Kann man als Schurke ne Combo auslösen wenn man alleine Unterwegs ist? Also die Combos mit Rot Gelb Grün und Blau da?^^ Oder wenn man zu 2. unterwegs ist?


----------



## M_of_D (29. November 2008)

Also wenn du ganz alleine rumläufst kannst du meiner Meinung nach  keine Combos auslösen, sobald du in einer Gruppe von mind. 2 Gefährten bist kannst du Combos auslösen.


----------



## Olfmo (1. Dezember 2008)

Jau, nur in der Gruppe werden Combos ausgelöst, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist wird der Gegner lediglich kurzzeitig gestunnt, wie das bei der Combo auch der Falle wäre.

Übrigens müssen die anderen Gruppenmitglieder nicht unbedingt in der Nähe sein, es reicht bereits wenn man zusammen in der Gruppe ist, dann kann man auch alleine eins der Symbole drücken, gibt dann allerdings natürlich nur den "einfachen" Effekt.


----------

